
The 10 Commandments of Web Design - naish
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/jun2008/id20080623_750025.htm
======
pchristensen
This was a true triple take. I was going to read it because of the title, then
decided against because it was in businessweek, then decided to read it after
all because of the positive comment by amrithk.

Good article, but now my neck hurts!

------
amrithk
Thanks for sharing this..

